# Heat vs Wizards



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

The heat will absolutly run all over Wash and their streetball bottom line.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

They made it to the 2nd round, bottomline. 4 straight against this team and I saw a lot of fans here saying they couldn't win 4 in a row.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)




----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Go Heat! Though I'm sure they won't have too much problems.

I lost respect alot of respect for the Wizards players this series. All they did was whine about the refs and trash talk our team while the Bulls just shut their mouths.

Can't wait to see Wade make Arenas look like a scrub. Though you can say Hinrich already did that. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wizards can roll with the Heat as long as they can finish out the games better than they did in games 4 and 5.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I just hope Shaq simply murders their bigs. Those guys lucked out big time against us w/ Curry out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

sloth said:


> Wizards can roll with the Heat as long as they can finish out the games better than they did in games 4 and 5.


True, but that won't happen. The Heat will mop the floor with these guys. Wade and Arenas should be fun to watch, but Eddie Jones should smother Hughes all series, and the Wiz just have no answer for Shaq. Nothing even close. And we've already seen how poorly the Wiz defend the 3-point shot...Damon Jones may as well set up a tent and campfire out there.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

ahh the bitterness...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Heat guards simply can't contain Hughes AND Arenas. Wade is a great defender, but he is the only one that can match Duhon and Kirk, the others can't. Shaq is the obvious advantage, but Haywood looks pretty good, and if Brown comes back that can cause trouble, especially with Shaq's injuries. This will be a closer series than you think.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> ahh the bitterness...


No, I'm actually not that bitter to be honest. Disappointed, yes, but the better team won. But let's be realistic here, the Heat are the favorites for the title. The Nets were absolutely no match for them, and I don't see how a team with Kidd/Carter/Jefferson is much worse than Arenas/Hughes/Jamison. The trio of Shaq, Wade, and Damon Jones is a well-balanced masterpiece when you think about it...the best post player in the game, one of the top slashers/finishers, and one of the top 3-point shooters all on one team. Good luck, that's all I have to say.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

sloth said:


> The Heat guards simply can't contain Hughes AND Arenas. Wade is a great defender, but he is the only one that can match Duhon and Kirk, the others can't. Shaq is the obvious advantage, but Haywood looks pretty good, and if Brown comes back that can cause trouble, especially with Shaq's injuries. This will be a closer series than you think.


I believe you're forgetting Eddie Jones...a step slower than he used to be, but still one of the better, craftier perimeter defenders in the league. Having him on Hughes will be tough for the Wiz.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm not bitter that the Wizards won the series, but that our guys didn't play liek they wanted it for 3 games in this series.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

By advancing the Wizards just aquired themselves a nice new Broom.

But I still wish we could get that broom for ourselves :biggrin:


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

bullet said:


> By advancing the Wizards just aquired themselves a nice new Broom.
> 
> But I still wish we could get that broom for ourselves :biggrin:


Is that the same broom the Bulls fans took out after game 2? Please clarify.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullet said:


> By advancing the Wizards just aquired themselves a nice new Broom.
> 
> But I still wish we could get that broom for ourselves :biggrin:


So the Wizards have the broom in their possesion, so you infer that the Wizards will be the one doing the sweeping. I don't know about you, but I don't think the Wizards will sweep the Heat this series, or vice versa for that matter.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Chicago fans SHOULD respect Washington more, and here's why.

After game 2, you guys dissed Washingtons mental toughness. It takes ALOT of mental toughness to win a series after being down 0-2, hell only 9 teams have done it in the league. Washington has backed up any trash they talked during this series.

Having said that, Miami will win in 5, 6 at the most. Eddie Jones vs Hughes? WTF, Hughes is going to ROAST Eddie Jones on both sides of the court. Problem is, Shaq is going to KILL our big men.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

One on One said:


> Is that the same broom the Bulls fans took out after game 2? Please clarify.


I hate that y:curse:u said that, but:

:biggrin:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wizards in Five


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Chicago fans SHOULD respect Washington more, and here's why.
> 
> After game 2, you guys dissed Washingtons mental toughness. It takes ALOT of mental toughness to win a series after being down 0-2, hell only 9 teams have done it in the league. Washington has backed up any trash they talked during this series.
> 
> Having said that, Miami will win in 5, 6 at the most. Eddie Jones vs Hughes? WTF, Hughes is going to ROAST Eddie Jones on both sides of the court. Problem is, Shaq is going to KILL our big men.


I merely said Eddie Jones will slow Hughes down, I'm not inferring he'll hold him scoreless or anything. 

At full strength, the Heat are the best team in the league and they show no mercy as we saw against the Nets. I don't see how the Wizards win a single game. But just for the record, the Bulls would've been swept too. Thought I'd make that clear.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Chicago fans SHOULD respect Washington more, and here's why.
> 
> After game 2, you guys dissed Washingtons mental toughness. It takes ALOT of mental toughness to win a series after being down 0-2, hell only 9 teams have done it in the league. Washington has backed up any trash they talked during this series.
> 
> Having said that, Miami will win in 5, 6 at the most. Eddie Jones vs Hughes? WTF, *Hughes is going to ROAST Eddie Jones on both sides of the court.* Problem is, Shaq is going to KILL our big men.


 :krazy:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

One on One said:


> Is that the same broom the Bulls fans took out after game 2? Please clarify.


please checkup Broom definition


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Shanghai Kid weren't you predecting a double digit win by the Wizards tonight? This was the Bulls team that we saw all year long. What cost us the game, turnovers and a stupid shot in the end. I give Washington respect but without a bench, your team can not hang with Miami. 

I will say this, had Curry and Deng been in this series, the outcome WOULD have been different. You take 2 starters off of Washington and what happens? Just think about that. Washington is young, but we are younger with future stars in the making. Congrats on winning the series and moving on but I would leave the trash talking in this series cause you don't want to motivate the Shaq Daddy and Wade, or even Mourning for that fact.

I think Washington might win one in Washington, Miami in Five.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Also I don't respect Hughes for his dirty play, yes dirty play. He started the fight in the preseason with the push. Then in game 1, took down Gordon on a fast break by pulling his shoulder after a steal. Also, his suspicious foul on Nocioni. 

Also, Arenas whines more to the refs than most players I see, great talent but when things are not going your way, don't whine to the refs!


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Even if Curry and Deng played, the outcome would have been the same in my opinion. That excuse holds no weight.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

local_sportsfan said:


> Even if Curry and Deng played, the outcome would have been the same in my opinion. That excuse holds no weight.


Ridiculous.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Curry is a big body that can fill up the lane. Haywood, Thomas and Ruffin wouldn't have had as good as a series with him in the middle. 

Deng is very athletic, can score, rebound and plays very smart for only being 20. He played some great defense on Lebron in our last game versus Cleveland. Could have been a great defender to get up on Arenas, Hughes, and Jamison.

25 combined points, 10 combined rebounds, almost 5 assists and they were starters. That means the bench guys who took over for them would have been better well rested for games, then having to play longer minutes and start the game. You tell me that doesn't make a difference.

I can keep saying what if but nothings going to change. I just want Washington fans who are high and mighty cause they are moving on to the next round to realize they didn't face a Bulls team at full strength. The Wizards did great this year, I give them that but they were expected by many to be a playoff team, we weren't and we surprised everyone. 

Hell, most people thought Washington was going to walk all over us this game. We outplayed them tonight and we cost ourselves the game. Washington's last bucket came off our stupid turnover, what percentage did they shot tonight, wasn't it 40%. That was defense and we held them to under 100 points, but it was our mistake that led to that bucket. They didn't create that turnover, that was all us and that is what happens sometimes when you have a young team. You know, you take away most of our bad turnover games this year and we win over 50 games.

That is a young team though, Washington is not that much better than the Bulls, these teams are about even. The Bulls teams that lost in games 3, 4, and 5 was not the Bulls of this year. Tonight's team was and what happened, we almost pushed it to a game 7. 

Washington has Arenas, Hughes and Jamison, then the talent really drops off. The bench is weak, very weak and Wizards fans can't deny that. I congratulate them on moving on but what's going to happen when Miami's starters outplay the Washington starters? Is the bench going to outplay Miami's? I don't think so. The only way Washington has a chance against Miami is if Miami gets overconfident, thinks it will be a cakewalk. I don't see Miami's team leader letting that happen, a man that has 3 rings and is out to prove that Jerry Buss chose to keep the wrong man!


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

shagmopdog said:


> The heat will absolutly run all over Wash and their streetball bottom line.


I agree, they are sheep that are being lead to the wolves, and specially a angry big bad wolf that did not receive his MVP.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I was just going to mention someone is going to be out to prove he should have been the MVP!

He won't say anything, but you know the competitor inside him will want to prove that!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is a tough and bitter pill to swallow, but at the end of the night the wizards were the better team. i'm proud of the way the bulls came to play last night. yes, in hindsight, had the bulls been at full strength the outcome might have been different. had they played this hard in games 3 -5 the outcome might have been different. but coulda, woulda, shoulda doesn't get you into the next round. so the wiz advance and _this year_ the bulls go home. 

with that said, i hope miami simply DESTROYS them 4-0. and i hope it hurts. 

:biggrin:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

just like we DESTROYED the bulls after being down 0-2...jk


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

1 season doesnt make up for a generation of incompetence.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i'll take it...btw u a maryland fan too?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> ahh the bitterness...


:laugh:, even if the wiz get demolished four straight games it won't take way the first round results


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Where can I order my own "Washington Wizards: 2nd Round" T-shirt?


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Who cares if the Heat sweep the Bulls, they still put their names in the history books by coming back from 0-2 to win the series, and they still beat one of the best defensive teams in the league. Bulls fans can take solace in the fact that the Heat will beat the Wiz, that it somehow hurts Washington fans or makes them a lesser team. Truth is, they've exceeded expectations, everything else right now is gravy, winning 4 straight against Chicago was just enough to make it a satisfying postseason. 

If Bulls had won I'd be cheering for them against Miami. I just don't see how any non Miami fan can cheer for the team that is the OVERWHELMING favorite, where is the fun in that? Miami sweeping Wiz won't change the fact that Washington basically swept Chicago after slacking off the first two games. Hell, the better Wiz do against Miami the better it makes Chi look.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Me for example, will be cheering for the Heat in this series, but not out of bitterness of losing to the Wiz, but cheering for my boy Dwyane Wade.


----------



## mambo47 (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I merely said Eddie Jones will slow Hughes down, I'm not inferring he'll hold him scoreless or anything.
> 
> At full strength, the Heat are the best team in the league and they show no mercy as we saw against the Nets. I don't see how the Wizards win a single game. But just for the record, the Bulls would've been swept too. Thought I'd make that clear.


The speaker IMPLIES, the listener INFERS.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Who cares if the Heat sweep the Bulls, they still put their names in the history books by coming back from 0-2 to win the series, and they still beat one of the best defensive teams in the league. Bulls fans can take solace in the fact that the Heat will beat the Wiz, that it somehow hurts Washington fans or makes them a lesser team. Truth is, they've exceeded expectations, everything else right now is gravy, winning 4 straight against Chicago was just enough to make it a satisfying postseason.
> 
> If Bulls had won I'd be cheering for them against Miami. I just don't see how any non Miami fan can cheer for the team that is the OVERWHELMING favorite, where is the fun in that? Miami sweeping Wiz won't change the fact that Washington basically swept Chicago after slacking off the first two games. Hell, the better Wiz do against Miami the better it makes Chi look.


Well, the title of the thread is 'Heat vs Wizards', is it not? My prediction for a sweep has nothing to do with bitterness, and the Wizard fan posters here seem to be assuming that. I won't take solace in the Heat's dominance over the Wiz....I just think it's obvious that the Heat are superior in every way. Round 1 results have nothing to do with this.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

yodurk said:


>


Sorry, I'm bored and I couldn't resist. The table is set, and the Heat are hungry. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I said this in the game thread in the playoff forum, the Heat are just a lot better than any other team in the east outside of the Pistons and a fully healthy Bulls squad. with the Bulls eliminated because of injuries, and the Pistons playing terrible basketball, the Heat may sweep their way to the finals, where they'll be challenged finally. If the Wizards can't even beat the Heat in Washington, when Shaq isn't playing, then they might as well just not show up for game 4.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm still not 100% convinced that this incarnation of the Bulls, with Curry and Deng would have stood a chance against the Heat. We would have probably beaten the Wiz in 6 or 7, but the Heat we'd lose in 5-6.

Next year with more maturity I could see it happening.

And on topic, at least the Wizards have their second round Tees


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

local_sportsfan said:


> Even if Curry and Deng played, the outcome would have been the same in my opinion. That excuse holds no weight.


Wow. Good to see you again! It's been a long time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> I'm still not 100% convinced that this incarnation of the Bulls, with Curry and Deng would have stood a chance against the Heat. We would have probably beaten the Wiz in 6 or 7, but the Heat we'd lose in 5-6.
> 
> Next year with more maturity I could see it happening.
> 
> And on topic, at least the Wizards have their second round Tees


We could have slowed Wade down a little but Jones is playing like the Eddie Jones of old. Mourning is very effective. They have confidence. If our team was healthy and if we moved on, I doubt we would have beaten the Heat. 4 game sweep? Any answer to that is speculative.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, Heat just swept the Wizards. And without Shaq for both games in Washington, no less. I guess I really let my hatred of the Wizards blind me on that one.


----------

